# Leash training ...



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

So last night was the first time I actually tried leash training with my gold tegu. Epic fail lol.. This guy would move, he would just sit still and look at me crazy. Like dude take this off please lol.. So I tried rubbing his back and he would continue to be so relaxed. But when I rub his head and continue down his back. He would start to freak out and bite the leash and or use his feet to try to take the leash off. I will continue the leash training hopefully there will be a change in his attitude.. I find that this can also be a good taming training method. Because I really don't like the water taming method because it focuses your lizard to submit..


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 24, 2016)

I wonder if putting the restraining piece on him without the leash and let him live with that in his cage for a week. Get used to it??


----------



## Jrock23 (Jan 24, 2016)

Ok I will try that method and see how well it works.. I will put it on him whenever he comes out of his burrow...


----------



## Michael Graham (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll definitely be trying this after a while.


----------

